# mehrere Whois-Abfragen



## Christoph (13. Juni 2002)

weiß jemand wie es möglich ist mehrere "whois" abfragen auf einmal zu machen?? also mehrere Domainen auf einmal????


----------



## reto (13. Juni 2002)

Meinst du mit mehreren whois-Abfragen eine Domain mit verschiedenen Endungen abfragen? (z.B ob bespieldomain.com, beispieldomain.net, beispieldomain.de etc. noch frei ist?)

So was in der Art? http://www.branchenbuch.ch/domains/

Möglich ist es sicher aber du must schon etwas genauer beschreiben was du möchtest


----------



## Christoph (13. Juni 2002)

gleiche endung. andere Domain.

vielleicht ein PHP-Script?? wär mal zu testen!


----------



## reto (13. Juni 2002)

Ich habe mal was ähnliches gesucht und ein paar nützliche Links erhalten. Hier der Link zum Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16364


----------



## Christoph (14. Juni 2002)

nope.

hab selbst genügend "WHOIS"-PHP-Scripts.

vielleicht schreibe ich ja zu undeutlich. 

*ich möchte nur wissen wie bzw. ob es möglich ist, mehrere Domänen gelichzeitig abzufragen(SCHEDULER????). das mit PHP mach ich dann schon selbst! *


----------

